# Unknown hard error



## preemptor (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi.
I have a Lenovo 580 Laptop. Every time I turn it on i get a box titled "Explorer.exe - System warning". Inside the box it says, "Unknown Hard error".

I have exhausted everything the internet has to say. ie the load key in the registry, There was some malware, only pup's, on the computer there is not now etc.etc.

Any further help would be appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What exactly did you do to your registry?

Since you have altered so much of the PC, have you thought of a reinstall?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Unknown Hard error


This means there is a hardware problem. It may very likely be the HDD or some other hardware piece (eg) CD/DVD, Video card, NIC etc. 
If you can log in use the Lenovo Solution Center to test your hardware. 
If not, download the Lenovo Diagnostic ISO file. Burn the file to CD using *IMGBurn* in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run all the hardware diagnostic programs.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello preemptor :wavey:

This is usually caused by a faulty driver. Do you receive any additional error messages, stop codes? As Chief suggested, I think a reinstall would be the way to go. 

Before that backup all your important data using a *Linux Live CD.*https://www.linux.com/directory/Distributions/livecd


----------



## preemptor (Nov 18, 2008)

Many thanks for your responses I am going to go the reinstall route.

Thanks again for the responses


----------

